# Compak K3 Wiring Diagram



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all. Does anyone know where I may locate a wiring diagram for a K3, the version with the timer adjuster POT underneath the machine? Compak are a bit reluctant to help. All part of my renovation of a K3.


----------

